# New LAS VEGAS 10-Story Wyndham Timeshare



## gvic (Feb 3, 2015)

*I drove by a new Las Vegas WYNDHAM Timeshare building in the North Parking Lot of the Rio Hotel & Casino.... next to Interstate Highway #15..... between Flamingo Road & Spring Mountain Road.  I've watched this building under construction for the past 2 years.... but the WYNDHAM SIGN was just "posted".  Does anybody have information on this new Timeshare???  This is not the Grand Desert.*


----------



## 55plus (Feb 3, 2015)

Rumor had it another Wyndham Vacation Ressort was in the making in Vegas, but I thought they would buy an existing building and renivate it. The last new property they built from the ground up was National Harbor.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 3, 2015)

This is the new Wyndham Desert Blue resort.  from the website:

"Resort Details

A Premier Playground for All Ages. Combine the convenience and stature of an urban luxury hotel with all the space and amenities of an elite resort, and then set it down in the heart of one of the world’s most dynamic destinations. The end result would be Wyndham Desert Blue, a striking resort with comfort and fun built right in. With an ideal location just off the world-famous strip, it’s the perfect place to stay while you create your own brand of fun in the glitz and glamour that is Las Vegas."


----------



## got4boys (Feb 3, 2015)

It is called the Wyndham Desert Blue.

Points are very high.  Too bad that it is NOT on the strip.

Here are some examples.

Studio for High Week (1, 3-5, 43-45, 47-48, 50-51) is 175,000 points
Studio for Prime Week (2, 6-42, 46, 49, 52) is 203,000 points

1 Bedroom for High Week is 210,000 points
1 Bedroom for Prime Week is 224,000 points

1 Bedroom Deluxe for High Weeks is 224,000 points
1 Bedroom Deluxe for Prime Weeks is 250,000 points

Definitely will be trying to trade into this resort via RCI. Would be a lot cheaper versus using my Wyndham Points!


----------



## turtleclan (Feb 3, 2015)

I have seen it also, it is straight up instead of sprawling buildings all over the site.  Should be impressive and easy to navigate.  Seems like I remember seeing an invitation to preview and be the first to stay on the Wyndham site


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 3, 2015)

IMHO, it is a terrible location. If I wasn't driving to this TS, I'd definitely rent a car. It is not that close to The Strip, it is across I-15 and west a bit. And I sure wouldn't walk TO or FROM The Strip at night. Although it is by the back of The Rio, that area is mainly industrial, vacant and spooky at night. Not for me!

Fern


----------



## mistalong (Feb 3, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> IMHO, it is a terrible location. If I wasn't driving to this TS, I'd definitely rent a car. It is not that close to The Strip, it is across I-15 and west a bit. And I sure wouldn't walk TO or FROM The Strip at night. Although it is by the back of The Rio, that area is mainly industrial, vacant and spooky at night. Not for me!
> 
> Fern



Or you could just take the free Rio shuttle to Harrahs or Paris


----------



## gvic (Feb 3, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> IMHO, it is a terrible location. If I wasn't driving to this TS, I'd definitely rent a car. It is not that close to The Strip, it is across I-15 and west a bit. And I sure wouldn't walk TO or FROM The Strip at night. Although it is by the back of The Rio, that area is mainly industrial, vacant and spooky at night. Not for me!
> Fern



*Hello Fern--- I "2ND" your comment.  Its located in the far North/East section of the Rio Hotel & Casino.... probably a 3-5 minute walk to the Rio Shuttle.*


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 4, 2015)

It probably isn't legal for the Rio Shuttle to carry you to Harrahs, etc. if you don't have a room key for one of those properties. They can be heavily fined for doing this. A few years back it was made clear by law to these shuttles that they were NOT public conveyances, not having the proper licensing to carry members of the public at will.

So your idea probably won't work. It might, if you find a lazy shuttle driver who doesn't check IDs, but it shouldn't.

Fern



mistalong said:


> Or you could just take the free Rio shuttle to Harrahs or Paris


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 4, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> It probably isn't legal for the Rio Shuttle to carry you to Harrahs, etc. if you don't have a room key for one of those properties. They can be heavily fined for doing this. A few years back it was made clear by law to these shuttles that they were NOT public conveyances, not having the proper licensing to carry members of the public at will.
> 
> So your idea probably won't work. It might, if you find a lazy shuttle driver who doesn't check IDs, but it shouldn't.
> 
> Fern



Staying at the Wyndham Grand desert used to specifically give you access to the Harrah's shuttles.  (Harrah's is a Wyndham associate location)  It's been a while since I was there, so I don't know if that has changed.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> IMHO, it is a terrible location. If I wasn't driving to this TS, I'd definitely rent a car. It is not that close to The Strip, it is across I-15 and west a bit. And I sure wouldn't walk TO or FROM The Strip at night. Although it is by the back of The Rio, that area is mainly industrial, vacant and spooky at night. Not for me!
> 
> Fern



I totally agree for this resort locattion you will need to rent a car and I would not walk from or to  this resort late at night.  I do not know if there is public transportation to this area at night.


----------



## mistalong (Feb 4, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> It probably isn't legal for the Rio Shuttle to carry you to Harrahs, etc. if you don't have a room key for one of those properties. They can be heavily fined for doing this. A few years back it was made clear by law to these shuttles that they were NOT public conveyances, not having the proper licensing to carry members of the public at will.
> 
> So your idea probably won't work. It might, if you find a lazy shuttle driver who doesn't check IDs, but it shouldn't.
> 
> Fern



In all my years of going to Vegas and as frequent (and I mean a lot- Former 5 year Harrahs Diamond card holder) that has never been the case.  The shuttle isn't so much for hotel occupants, but to entice gamers to partake of gaming at their associate properties.  The only thing they have ever asked for from a Caesars/Harrahs property is if you have a 5 Star/Diamond/Rewards card as those holding those cards are allowed to board first. Shuttle drivers could care less.  Their job is to take gamers from one Harrahs property to another, and not from a Harrah's property to the MGM grand or Wal-Mart.

But you have to give it to Caesars in how they map their shuttles.  When you leave Rio to Go to Harrahs, in that block every thing South on that side of the street is Caesars Owned, Harrahs, Imperial Place (Now the Quad), O'Shea's, Flamingo.  From Rio to Paris, On the South side of Paris you have Planet Hollywood, and the north Ballys (which is also connected to Paris).


----------



## BellaWyn (May 7, 2015)

*Info on Blue*

We will be staying at Desert Blue over Mother's -- agree that points are excessively high.  Upgraded from lowest studio to 4BRP which made it more reasonable.  Grand Desert did not have the same availability.  In the meantime, gave me the opportunity to call and get an update on new opening status:

1) Convenience store not yet open - retail licensing not yet finalized
2) Pool bar daily open from 11:00am to 7:00pm - similar to Grand Desert (no liquor license yet however)
3) 3 floors currently open - 2, 6 & 18 (top)
4) Floor 6 only has 1 & 2 BR units open
5) Floor 2 has Studio units
6) 18th Floor all Presidential units
7) No car service yet, eventually that will happen once they get all 18 floors open
8) Currently have a Van shuttle service between Blue & Ceasars
9) Plan is to open 3 new floors every 6 months

That's all for now.  Will upload more when we get there and can do pics and more info.

Need TugBrian or admin to add to resort review list in the tug2.net so we can post when we get back, please.


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2015)

BellaWyn said:


> We will be staying at Desert Blue over Mother's -- agree that points are excessively high.  Upgraded from lowest studio to 4BRP which made it more reasonable.  Grand Desert did not have the same availability.  In the meantime, gave me the opportunity to call and get an update on new opening status:
> 
> 1) Convenience store not yet open - retail licensing not yet finalized
> 2) Pool bar daily open from 11:00am to 7:00pm - similar to Grand Desert (no liquor license yet however)
> ...



When you say "car service" is that to be a Limo service like at Grand Desert, and will it be limited to VIP's like at Grand Desert

The point values are crazy high especially high for the Presidential units when compared to Grand Desert.   Grand Desert 2 bedroom is 203000 points vs Presidential at 231000 . Desert Blue 2 bedrooms are 300k and for the Presidentials 400k

It seems to me that Wyndham is on a path to create a something for everyone timeshare product, The legacy resorts and less expensive places like Fairfield Glade.  mid range stuff for folks in the middle like Bonnet Creek, Grand Desert and National Harbor for example. And then the high end stuff like Desert Blue, New York and Chicago. Consider the Presidential units and you even have something for the super rich

I cant Imagine paying full freight for the 700000 points needed to stay in a Presidential unit at Desert Blue (over $100000) and the annual mf (about $4000)  

"Let me tell you about the very rich. They are different from you and me" 
F. Scott Fitzgerald. The Rich Boy


----------



## comicbookman (May 7, 2015)

ronparise said:


> When you say "car service" is that to be a Limo service like at Grand Desert, and will it be limited to VIP's like at Grand Desert
> 
> The point values are crazy high especially high for the Presidential units when compared to Grand Desert. Grand Desert 2 bedroom is 203000 points vs Presidential at 231000 . Desert Blue 2 bedrooms are 300k and for the Presidentials 400k
> 
> ...



Ron, I will be going back to Grand desert this August after an 8 year absence.  I called about the limo's.  They no longer have limo's, but do have escalades (hence a car service).  And yes still only available to VIP.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 7, 2015)

*New Wyndham Desert Blue*



ronparise said:


> When you say "car service" is that to be a Limo service like at Grand Desert, and will it be limited to VIP's like at Grand Desert
> 
> The point values are crazy high especially high for the Presidential units when compared to Grand Desert.   Grand Desert 2 bedroom is 203000 points vs Presidential at 231000 . Desert Blue 2 bedrooms are 300k and for the Presidentials 400k
> 
> ...



Ron:
Question that was posed was "is there transportation to the Strip?"  The corresponding response was as stated above and I did not press for additional qualification.   Hence interpretation at this juncture is subjective.  We can only presume based on our experiences @ Grand Desert.

Regarding high point cost at this location, already stated, repeated and repeated again.  There is no argument.  Wyn seems to historically value the more "urban" products with higher point costs as evidenced in New York, Chicago, San Francisco, San Diego, etc. The new Wyndham Park City also has higher point costs albeit would not consider that an urban product.  Recall that when B.C. first came on board everyone was in a kerfuffle about those "high points" also.  Yet, the resorts all still get occupied with a mass of owners vying for a place at the table.  

And, the mega-renters will figure out how to make bank on all of them if there is a way to be had. Until that happens, if there are non-VIP owners that want to go to any of those properties, find a VIP Plat owner to get you an upgraded unit and be willing to rent.  Would probably cost less overall.

We would not be staying at this location without the upgrade.  However, since we WILL be going there, this is an informational share, which is what TUG is all about.  :whoopie:

*Additional item to note*:  was told they have "complimentary valet service"  Did not press for additional qualification.  Will get more info when we arrive.  In the interim, interpretation would be subjective.


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2015)

Just an FYI 
It's very close to The Rio and I believe would make an ideal place to stay for events at The Rio, such as the World Series of Poker. 
One could also walk to the Rio and use their shuttles/taxis to get around if needed.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 7, 2015)

I would think it would be real scary to walk between the TS and the Rio in the dark. Call me a scaredy cat, but it is not a well traveled area, and I don't remember lights in the entire area. You might be making yourself a target for muggers if you walk there.

JMHO.

Fern


----------



## ronparise (May 7, 2015)

comicbookman said:


> Ron, I will be going back to Grand desert this August after an 8 year absence.  I called about the limo's.  They no longer have limo's, but do have escalades (hence a car service).  And yes still only available to VIP.



There are only two reasons for me to go back to Vegas 1 is the high roller, and the other is the limo ride to and from the high roller (yes Im easily pleased)

Ill still go for the high roller, but then thats it; no limo =  no vegas


----------



## shagnut (May 9, 2015)

I'm confused.  I was in LV last month and when I was looking for 2 days all I could get was the Blue, and crazy points so turned it down.   They told me it was behind the Trop???  shaggy


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2015)

shagnut said:


> I'm confused.  I was in LV last month and when I was looking for 2 days all I could get was the Blue, and crazy points so turned it down.   They told me it was behind the Trop???  shaggy


Maybe someone was thinking of the Bluegreen timeshare on Tropicana east of the Tropicana Hotel.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 9, 2015)

Behind the Trop *is* _a Bluegreen Resort_,  but that isn't what we are talking about. _Desert Blue, a Wyndham Resort_, is what we are talking about, and it is near the back of the Rio.

Fern



shagnut said:


> I'm confused.  I was in LV last month and when I was looking for 2 days all I could get was the Blue, and crazy points so turned it down.   They told me it was behind the Trop???  shaggy


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2015)

have added this resort for you, looking forward to reading the review!

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Wyndham+Desert+Blue&ID=15124


----------



## lotus5 (May 9, 2015)

*Visiting Las Legas*

When it comes to LV, we timeshare owners need to back up and look at the bigger cost scenarios.  I live in the NW and have been a Worldmark points owner for many years. (bot on ebay for pennies) Been involved in the TS industry since 70s in mgmt and as owner. Visit LV 2-3 times a year and have NEVER used my WM points there.  Why?...sooo many great cash options where TS costs are silly.   I save my WM points to use where the points get me great properties located where cash prices are high.   i.e., West Yellowstone, WA-OR coast properties, Bamff/Canmore BC.   We went to Hawaii last year and got 2 weeks of great 2BR properties on Kawai and the Big Island for $600/wk in the _cash world_ vs. the craziness required in points.  Just because you have TS credits to use, doesn't always mean there aren't better options.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 12, 2015)

*Blush Assessment*

Lovely property in an industrial neighborhood.  Point costs are very high. Per the usual, they have active sales here and ready buyers.  Escalators (not a typo) to the 2nd floor takes you to a lovely mezzanine where people queue up for sales.  Long bank of sales offices vs open corral-style sales.  Other end of sales corridor pops out to look over the pool area.

Pool area is very nice, extra care taken to include a long bank of cabana's.  Grill serves pizza, chicken strips, cold drinks, etc, typical.  Won't have their liquor license for awhile.  Maybe in another month.  No DVD or CD players in the units (Vegas, go out and do something?).  

They are still working out the bugs at this property, had them change out a king mattress and a few small appliances because of function and quality. Euro-spartan clean-line style decor.  Lots of $$ put into high-end materials in the lobby and common areas.  Units are per the usual Nouveau-Wyn properties. Unnecessary short-cuts and wasted space in the larger units.  Complimentary valet is very nice - keeping in mind Vegas' tip culture.  All of the large casinos have the same and yet people still choose to self-park. Key access is magnetic for all areas. 

Rio is right across the street.  Views are going to be of either Rio and / or pool area (depending on which floor and floor side).  High floors facing toward the city will see nice city-scape of the strip and Nevada mountains, nice for both day & night but don't look down.  Will see industrial storage and back commercial businesses.  Distance to the strip is equivalent to Grand Desert, different neighborhood however.  

Staff is also per Wyndham expectation of quality.  Ready to satisfy the guest with a smile.  Every request we made was handled very timely and courteously.  Some Maintenance and other staff wear Wyn-logo shirts that say "_Ready to Serve because_ WE CARE."  

Bottom line....  Grand Desert will still be the better choice if you are running against limited points (no ability to upgrade, etc).  Glad to have visited but now can make an informed decision between the two properties.  Would only come back here if there was no equivalent availability at GD.

Will post a longer review in the Review & Ratings area with pictures.  Thanks Brian for setting that up.


----------

